# Tally photos: True Love



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

what a beautiful dog!!..thanks for the pics..


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful Pic's!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sooo handsome!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Tally is a catalog model with a heart to match.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I can def. see why he's your :heartbeat and soul doggie!!! Beautiful !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, such a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Handsome, handsome Tally!!! Love this boy's face.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Tally is beautiful with such an expressive, sweet face. Lovely pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love them!!*

Love your pictures!!
TALLY is just beautiful!!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Your pictures are always so amazing! He's such a handsome boy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks so much. Tally means the world to me, and really is the dog people romanticize they will get when choosing a golden. A once in a lifetime dog. . .


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

What a sweet, sweet, boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tally is a beautiful, scrumptious boy.
He makes me swoon.:smooch:


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tally is a beautiful golden.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Tally is beautiful! He certainly is the ideal golden! Wonderful pictures, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tally is one very beautiful boy. Great shots of him being his perfect golden self.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Majestic...


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I cannot tell you how much I love your photos! Next time we are in your neck of the woods, I want you to photograph Tucker! The emotion of the moment is so apparent in your photos. Great stuff!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, I would love to photograph Tucker. We have to freeze in the slipstream as many moments as we can bc dogtime goes by too fast.


----------

